# Work Permit



## melgirl29 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi there! 

I am from the US and have been in Stellenbosch, SA since May on a volunteering visa. I was recently offered a job here - a sales job for a private wine merchant. 
I need some advice on the whole work permit issue. I know they are hard to get and we will have to prove why I am more qualified than a South African to do this job, etc. The place is willing to sponsor me and write the necessary letters. 

I know I can apply for the permit here in SA or go back to the US and do it from there. I went to an immigration agency yesterday in CT and they are charging R14,000 to help coordinate my permit application! They also said that the permit will be processed a lot quicker if I go and do it in the US. True?

Has anyone used these agencies? I am thinking I am just going to do the application myself. Any advice, feedback based on your experience is appreciated! 

Thanks


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

melgirl29 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I am from the US and have been in Stellenbosch, SA since May on a volunteering visa. I was recently offered a job here - a sales job for a private wine merchant.
> I need some advice on the whole work permit issue. I know they are hard to get and we will have to prove why I am more qualified than a South African to do this job, etc. The place is willing to sponsor me and write the necessary letters.
> ...


hi

I used an agency in cape town for my permenant residence and they advised me to do it here rather than in uk. Yes we paid but they did all the work we skipped all the lines in home affairs and it went very well. Home affairs will give you all the advice you need should you wish to do it your self. it is in there charter. The down side is it will depend on who you speak to. knowledge and willingness to help will vary greatly. If you do it yourself and find someone who is willing to assist in home affairs stick to them like a limpit.

Also shop arround there are lots of agency arround to help.


steve


----------



## melgirl29 (Oct 19, 2010)

Stevan said:


> hi
> 
> I used an agency in cape town for my permenant residence and they advised me to do it here rather than in uk. Yes we paid but they did all the work we skipped all the lines in home affairs and it went very well. Home affairs will give you all the advice you need should you wish to do it your self. it is in there charter. The down side is it will depend on who you speak to. knowledge and willingness to help will vary greatly. If you do it yourself and find someone who is willing to assist in home affairs stick to them like a limpit.
> 
> ...


steve can you tell me the agency you used? thanks.


----------



## melgirl29 (Oct 19, 2010)

melgirl29 said:


> steve can you tell me the agency you used? thanks.


steve, can you tell me what agency you used?


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

melgirl29 said:


> steve can you tell me the agency you used? thanks.


Hi

I used South African Migration International South Africa Migration International (PTY) - Immigration, Visas, Permits, Relocation .
There offices are alongside home affairs in Barrack street cape town. they also have other agents in south africa and arround the world. From my experience they were very helpful and it worked for me.

(moderator please note: i do not work for them or gain commision from them for referals just passing on who i used and found to be helpful)

Regards

Steve


----------

